# קרדיטים ניקול וזיו - 12/06/2012



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

קרדיטים ניקול וזיו - 12/06/2012


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

מי אנחנו 
נעים מאוד,
קודם כל רצינו להגיד המון תודה לכל המתחתנים והמתחתנות, אמנם לא היינו פעילים הרבה, 
אבל הרבה עצות עזרו לנו כאן  – אני אישית התמכרתי לפורום ואפילו ל"ארכיון" של הפורום הזה.
זיו (31) וניקול (28), הוא במקור מהוד השרון ואני מבאר שבע. הכרנו ב 08/2007 ומתגוררים כבר שנתיים בפ"ת.
הכרנו דרך אתר האינטרנט "LOOK4LOVE", זיו היה בטיול למרוקו והעלה תמונות שלו לאתר ההכרות עם הכיתוב "מרוקו אני אוהב אותך".
כשראיתי את הכרטיס שלו באתר בדיוק העלינו במשפחה את הרעיון לעשות טיול שורשים למרוקו (זה היה חלום שלי מאז שאני קטנה).
המשפט שהוא רשם גרם לי להתחיל איתו ושבה אותי ומאז... הכל היסטוריה.
בתמונה - אנחנו בחגיגות המימונה


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

הצעת הנישואין - איטליה 
בספטמבר 2011 נסענו לחופשה באיטליה ושם על הגונדולה הוא הוציא את הטבעת!!
כולם שאלו אותי את השאלה אם לא חשדתי (בכל זאת – 4 שנים וקצת ביחד...) 
ואני אענה – 
האמת שלא היינו אף פעם לחוצי חתונה וידענו שמתי שיגיע – זה יגיע.
המחשבה האם הוא יציע בטיול עברה לי אולי למאית שנייה בראש לפני שנסענו (אני חושבת שזה 
היה עובר לכל אחת בראש – בין אם היא מצפה להצעה או לא) אבל מרגע שעלינו למטוס לא 
התעסקתי ולא חשבתי על זה יותר..
באמת שהופתעתי וגם לא הפסקתי להתפוצץ מצחוק – (תגובה טבעית שלי) היינו ממש בעננים לאחר מכן.
לאחר שחזרנו לקחנו לנו שבוע להירגע ולהתרגל לסטטוס החדש של ה "מאורסים" והתחלנו בעריכת 
רשימת מוזמנים וחיפוש אחר אולם. 
את כל הדברים סגרנו המון זמן לפני כי אנחנו כאלה – מתקתקים– וגם כדי לא להתעייף בחודש לפני עם דברים שיכלנו לסגור קודם.
את הספקים סגרנו לפי המלצות ותחושת בטן ועם רובם הגדול סגרנו כבר בפגישה הראשונה, ז"א לא ראינו לפני ולא אחרי. 
לאורך כל הדרך היינו מחושבים, מתוקצבים ומתואמים בציפיות.
תמיד שיתפנו אחת את השנייה וארגנו את החתונה באמת בצורה טובה ומסודרת.


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

שמלה - איילה מרסר ווד 
שם הסטודיו – "איב שמלות כלה" 
אני לא מהבנות שחלמו את שמלתן מגיל 0 אבל ברור שהיה חשוב לי ללכת עם משהו שקודם כל יהיה נח, יפה ולטעמי.
אל איילה הגעתי דרך האינטרנט. לאחר שראיתי את השם בתפוז קראתי חוות דעת עליה במיט4מיט וראיתי שאין שום חוות דעת או ביקורת שלילית.(טפו טפו טפו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
התקשרתי וכבר מהטלפון הראשון ידעתי שאסגור שם.
הגעתי לאיילה ומדדתי שמלה ראשונה שהייתה השמלה שלי (רק חדשה – תפירה מאפס).
איילה היא הבן אדם הכי מצחיק בעולם, אני כבר לא זוכרת על מה אבל כל מדידה היינו עומדות ופשוט מתעלפות מצחוק.  
כמו שאתם רואים אני לא רזה ואיילה הצליחה לתפור את השמלה בצורה שהכי תחמיא לי.
לבשתי מחוך שהיהלי נח מאוד ולא קשה מדי.
איילה מקצועית ופשוט מאוהבת בעבודה שלה.
דוגמא למקצועיות – בהתחלה רציתי לטשטש את הידיים שלא יראו את הגודל שלהם אבל ראינו שכל שרוול שעשינו נראה כמו שמלה של דוסית (מבלי לפגוע באף אחד) או רק מושך תשומת לב לידיים ולכן עשינו בסוף את הכתפיות - דבר שאהבתי מאוד.
אני יכולה להגיד שהיו לי 6 מדידות בערך ואף פעם היא לא הגבילה אותי (הכוונה שאם רציתי עוד -יכלתי להגיע), תמיד הרגשתי נינוחה בחברתה של איילה.
מהרגע שקבענו את המחיר בפגישה הראשונה איילה אף פעם לא שאלה אותי "מה עם תשלום"? "למה לא הבאת לי היום"? נתתי לה כל פעם קצת ובפעם האחרונה שאספתי את השמלה שילמתי לה את שאר הסכום שנותר.
מצורפת תמונה


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

עוד מהשמלה


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

חגורה של השמלה 
שאני ממש מאוהבת בה!!

וניתן לראות את הקישוט שעשיתי לציפורניים אצל בונת הצפורניים הקבועה שלי (מפ"ת , אם מישהי מעוניינת שתפנה אלי - היא ממש אלופה)


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (25/6/12)

האיפור שלך הורס 
השמלה והממת והכל (וגם כל יתר הקרדיטים שהספקתי לקרוא) אבל האיפור פשוט הורס את הבריאות.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

תודה רבה 
כיף לשמוע


----------



## ronitvas (25/6/12)

בתמונות מהחינה ראיתי כמה את יפה 
אבל פה את עוצרת נשימה - מדהים!!!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

וואו , זכרת אותי מהחינה? 
תודה רבה
איזה כיף לשמוע...


----------



## sweet lit (27/6/12)

מאיזה בד השמלה? 
ממש יפה


----------



## nicolewed (28/6/12)

השמלה עצמה 
מסאטן למטה (הכוונה לשכבה שלא רואים)
ולמעלה בחצאית שיפון אם אני לא טועה
למעלה על המחוך זה גם אותו בד - שיפון


----------



## nicolewed (28/6/12)

השמלה עצמה 
מסאטן למטה (הכוונה לשכבה שלא רואים)
ולמעלה בחצאית שיפון אם אני לא טועה
למעלה על המחוך זה גם אותו בד - שיפון


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

תכשיטים 
טוב, זה מצחיק..
הקצבתי לי עד 1000 ₪ למציאת תכשיטים – הייתי בטוחה שאמצא בסכום הזה (זה מספיק, לא?)
בסופו של דבר נכנסתי לרשת "בזאר הדרום" בבאר שבע וקניתי סט של שרשרת, עגילים ו 3 צמידים ב 80 ₪.
אמרתי לעצמי ככה – למה להוציא כל כך הרבה כסף על משהו שאני יודעת שיישב בארון (כי יש לי את התכשיטים הקבועים שלי שאני לא מחליפה ביום יום) 
לשיפוטכן..


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

נעליים 
ביום יום אני הולכת רק עם שטוח (עקב אני שמה פעם בהמון זמן לאירוע)
כך שהיה לי ברור שאני הולכת לחפש סנדל שטוח.
אל VIANDRE הגעתי דרך איילה (המעצבת של השמלה) והכרטיס שלה הקנה לי זיכוי של 10% אצלו.
מצאתי נעל אורטופדית, שטוחה וממש חביבה.
הייתי איתה מ 15:00 ועד 02:00  ולא הייתי צריכה להחליף כל היום.
אפילו בשבת חתן הלכתי איתה.


----------



## sweet lit (27/6/12)

מאיזה בד המחוך? 
ממש יפה


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

איפור ושיער - יעל ריבלין 
אל יעל הגעתי גם דרך המעצבת של השמלה.
על איפור ניסיון היא לא גבתה תשלום ומאוד אהבתי את העבודה כך שסגרתי איתה תיכף ומיד 
(היחידה שראיתי בתחום הזה)
סגרתי על איפור ושיער (ללא תוספות שיער) ואיפור למלווה שלי.
ביום החתונה הוספנו תוספת ריסים.
העבודה של יעל מאוד מקצועית – האיפור לא נמרח/נהרס גם בלחות הנוראית (!!) של יפו.
השיער – בסוף הערב חתיכה אחת קצת נפלה מהמקום אבל זה כבר לא הזיז לי.

בגדול אני מאוד ממליצה.


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

עוד איפור 
יעל בפעולה


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

עוד איפור


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

עוד 
וואי זה ממש כיף חחחח 
ביום החתונה הוספנו תוספת ריסים.


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

והתמונה


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

בוחנת 
הקישוט שעל הראש הוא צמיד שבדר"כ יעל משכירה אותו
אבל לי היא נתנה ללא תוספת עלות


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

תוצר סופי!!!


----------



## mekushkeshet (24/6/12)

פשוט מדהימה.. 
קודם כל את יפייפיה.בלי קשר לאיפור.
שנית, האיפור הורס!!!! אני חולה על איפור מעושן...


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

היי, תודה רבה לך 
איזה כיף לקבל מחמאות כאלה
אני ממש שמחה שבחרתי בסגנון המעושן - גם אני חושבת שהוא מדהים


----------



## Lana678 (25/6/12)

מהממת! איזו זוהרת!


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

החליפה של ב-ע-ל-י החתיך! 
בערב אחד כאשר יצאנו לעשות הליכה בערב עברנו בפוקס ליד חנות חליפות בפ"ת ברחוב איכילוב בשם "מקס אל".
אני מזמן ראיתי את החנות הזו וידעתי שבבוא היום אציע לזיו לגשת לשם ולראות.
ראינו שכתוב "מבצע" על הויטרינה ונכנסנו.
זיו יצא עם החליפה הראשונה שמדד  - מקטורן, חולצה(+עניבה,חפתים+פושט לכיס מקטורן), מכנסיים וחגורה – 800 ₪.
כ 3 שבועות לפני החתונה הלכנו לחנות נעליים שאני לא זוכרת את שמה וקנינו שם נעליים לזיו ב 250 ₪ של  "ד"ר טוני".
מצחיק ששבוע אחרי שקנינו את החליפה התברר לי שבעל החנות בן דוד רחוק של אבא שלי...


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

מדגמן...


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

עוד פוזה למצלמה


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

נעליים 
הנעליים היו לו ממש נוחות והוא אפילו לא היה צריך להתאמן איתם בבית לפני..


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

מפגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מגיע לקחת אותי


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

תמונה ראשונה עם בגדים 
אנחנו לא נפרדנו לפני החתונה למרות שבתחילה תכננו כן להיפרד
בסופו של דבר היה ממש נעים לישון (רק לישון!) ביחד לפני

רואים אחד את השני לראשונה קומפלט!!


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

זר כלה 
את הזר והקישוט רכב סגרנו שבוע לפני בפרחי רון בהוד השרון – 300 ₪.
נכון שזה יקר אבל בגלל שבעלי מכיר אותם שנים אמרנו לעצמנו עדיף להתעסק עם מישהו אמין שאנחנו מכירים ולשלם עוד קצת.
לקחתי זר קטן (אבל ממש קטנטן בשביל הנוחות של להחזיק אותו) עם ורדים בצבע שמנת ופנינים מפוזרות.
טיפ – אני אמרתי שאלך יום למחרת ואשמר אותו עם ספריי/לכה בחנות מיוחדת ולא הספקתי ועכשיו הוא נבול בבית. למי שמתכננת - אל תחכו עם זה יותר מדי.


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

קישוט לרכב 
זיו בחר את הצבעים


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

הזמנות 
עשינו הזמנה דו צדדית ואת העיצוב הכינה לי חברה מהעבודה שבדיוק סיימה ללמוד עיצוב גרפי 
ורצתה להתנסות בעיצוב הזמנה לחתונה.
אנחנו היינו מאוד מרוצים
את ההזמנות הדפסנו בבאר שבע אמל חבר של אבא שלי במחיר פחות משקל ליחידה.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (25/6/12)

הדפסות בבאר שבע 
אפשר לדעת איפה הדפסתם?
תודההה


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

שלחתי לך מסר


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

הסעות 
בצד שלי המוזמנים היו כולם מבאר שבע (למעט העבודה שלי מפ"ת ועוד 3-4 חברים בודדים)
לכן היה ברור לי שאני אסגור אוטובוס מב"ש – גם לצעירים (שהיו לנו הרבה מהדרום) שיוכלו לשתות חופשי וגם לאנשים
שחשוב שהיה לי שיגיעו וידעתי שאין להם איך (האולם הוא מרחק 50 דק' נסיעה מב"ש).
אני סגרתי עם "המוביל הדרומי צביקה" - בהתחלה על 2 אוטובוסים כאשר אחד מהם משוריין.
לאחר אישורי הגעה הורדתי לאוטובוס ומיניבוס ובסופו של דבר יצא אוטובוס אחד בלבד.


----------



## nicolewed (24/6/12)

הסעות 
בצד שלי המוזמנים היו כולם מבאר שבע (למעט העבודה שלי מפ"ת ועוד 3-4 חברים בודדים)
לכן היה ברור לי שאני אסגור אוטובוס מב"ש – גם לצעירים (שהיו לנו הרבה מהדרום) שיוכלו לשתות חופשי וגם לאנשים שחשוב שהיה לי שיגיעו וידעתי שאין להם איך (האולם הוא מרחק 50 דק' נסיעה מב"ש).
אני סגרתי עם "המוביל הדרומי צביקה" - בהתחלה על 2 אוטובוסים כאשר אחד מהם משוריין.
לאחר אישורי הגעה הורדתי לאוטובוס ומיניבוס ובסופו של דבר יצא אוטובוס אחד בלבד.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (25/6/12)

בקשר להסעות 
האם אפשר לשאול כמה עלה?
אני צריכה אוטובוס מבאר שבע לרחובות (אמנם זה קצת יותר רחוק, אבל נראה לי שעיקר המחיר הוא על כמות השעות)
תודה!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

שלחתי לך מסר נוסף


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

חוץ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הצילומים המקדימים עשינו ביפו – היה חם ולחות בטירוף אבל כמובן שהיה שווה את זה
בעיניי- יצאו לנו תמונות מדהימות.
עיניכם יכולות לראות...


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עוד מקדימים


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)




----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)




----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)




----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)




----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)




----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)




----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)




----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

טבעות 
כמו שכבר הבנתם אנחנו סגרנו הכל הרבה לפני הזמן.
ב 15/11/11 היינו ביום חופש לכבוד יום ההולדת של זיו.
לאחר שאכלנו ארוחת בוקר וטיילנו אמרנו לעצמנו" אולי נלך לראות טבעות בג'קסון? אבל רק לראות"
הגענו לשם ובאמת שלא היה עמוס באנשים, היינו קרוב לשעתיים ויצאנו עם הטבעות (7 חודשים 
לפני הזמן חחח).  אם אני לא טועה הם היו מוכנות 8 ימים אחרי.
2 הטבעות יחד עלו 1600 ₪.
החוויה בג'קסון הייתה מאוד נעימה וזכורה לטוב.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

שם לי טבעת


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

אני עם הטבעת


----------



## meand ani (25/6/12)

איזה יופי!!!!! 
ממש רואים את האושר על הפנים שלך... מזל טוב!! את מהממת!!!!!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

תודה רבה!!! אכן רגע מאושר ביותר!!


----------



## edens song (26/6/12)

איזה חיוך.. 
את קורנת ממש!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

אישורי הגעה 
עם ברק מ"טופ סיט" סגרנו ביום שני כאשר רביעי לאחר יומיים היינו צריכים לתת מס' סופי של מוזמנים (החתונה הייתה יום שלישי לאחר מכן)
ברק נתן לנו הצעת מחיר שהייתה לנו קצת גבוהה (פרטים במסר) אך מכיוון שרצינו לקחת חברה עם שם מוכר ואף אחד אחר כבר לא היה זמין לנו - סגרנו איתו.
העברנו לברק את הרשימות וכבר באותו היום הם התחילו להתקשר למוזמנים.
ביום הראשון, השני והשלישי (והאחרון) לתשאול הטלפוני הודיעו לנו בסוף כל יום מה הסטאטוס ואיפה אנחנו עומדים.
יום רביעי כבר העברנו את הרשימה לאולם.
אנחנו חושבים שהשירות הזה פשוט הכרחי, לנו היו מעל 500 מוזמנים (בסביבות 530) ואישרו לנו 340 איש.
מלכתחילה התחייבנו ל 300 + 50 רזרבה אבל בזכות השירות הורדנו את ההתחייבות ל 290 איש.
ברק תמיד היה זמין וענה לנו על שאלות גם כשלחצנו עליו להזדרז עם הטלפונים, 
בנוסף נעזרתי בשירות שלהם לברר עם המוזמנים מי מגיע בהסעה וכך חסכתי אוטובוס מיותר.
היו כמה דברים שעד עכשיו לא ברורים לי -
לדוגמא: חברה טובה שהתקשרו אליה אישרה שמגיעה לבד וכששאלתי אותה האם זה נכון היא אמרה שבשום פנים ואופן אלא אמרה לTOPSIT  שמגיעה בזוג.. היו עוד כמה מקרים כאלו.
דוגמה נוספת:החתונה התקיימה בקיבוץ חפץ חיים ולאחד האורחים ששאל איפה החתונה תתקיים אמרו עמק חפר (שזה 2 קצוות שונים), בשיחה מול ברק מסר כי לא ייתכן שנעשתה טעות.
יכול להיות שהטלפניות התבלבלו - אני יכולה להבין אם זה קורה.
בכל מקרה היינו מרוצים מהם ב 90%. אנחנו לקחנו אישורי הגעה בלבד ללא SMS תזכורות או סידורי ישיבה.
אצלנו בחתונה הייתה הושבה חופשית – לא רצינו להתעסק עם הכאב ראש של פתקי הושבה ולהחליט לכל אחד עם מי ישב, למעט שולחנות של עבודה ושולחן אבירים של חברים שלי – הכל היה חופשי ותוך 15 דק' – כמו שצפינו – כולם כבר ישבו.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

גן אירועים "לילות קסומים" 
טוב, זה יהיה ארוך.. אבל ארוך לטובה!
מאחר ואנחנו גרים במרכז, בתחילה חיפשנו באזור פ"ת, צומת ירקונים והסביבה ואפילו הגענו לכפ"ס אך אחרי שראינו שהמקומות מאוד מאוד יקרים ובעינינו –תסלחו לי, מבלי לזלזל באף אחד - גם לא שווים את התמורה (מבחינת מבחר מנות, עיצוב וכסף כמובן) החלטנו להדרים טיפה לשפלה.
ללילות קסומים הגענו אחרי שראינו כבר 11 אולמות. 
מהרגע שנכנסנו למקום הבנו התאהבנו – הגן מהמם ביופיו וזה פשוט גן (לעומת גני אירועים אחרים שקוראים לעצמם גן ובעצם יש להם דשא סינטטי ו 2 עצים בקבלת פנים).
הבופה+קבלת פנים והחופה ממוקמים בחוץ – בין העצים והצמחייה – מקום ממש יפהפייה!!
נכנסנו לפגישה עם אבי (אחד מהאחים שמנהלים את המקום) ופשוט התאהבנו בו , ישבנו איתו קרוב לשעה קיבלנו הצעת מחיר וכמו כן הסבר על הבר , העיצוב ומנהלי האירוע.לאחר יומיים חזרנו לסגור חוזה ואפילו קיבלנו SMS "תודה שבחרתם בלילות קסומים – מזל טוב".
לאורך כל הדרך תמיד היה לנו מענה בכל שאלה קטנה/גדולה שהייתה לנו.
אוהד מנהל האירועים – הרגשנו כאילו שאף אחד לא קיבל יחס כזה לפנינו – התרוצץ, בדק שהכל מתקתק, הזיע את הנשמה שלו בשבילנו –אפילו בזמן המנה העיקרית הוא ממש הכריח אותנו ללכת ולאכול משהו בחדר כדי שלא נתעלף.
עכשיו שאנחנו אחרי אפשר להגיד שהכל תקתק , לא הייתה שום תקלה, - כל מה שרצינו – קיבלנו והיה על השולחנות. האורחים לא הפסיקו לשבח את השירות של המלצרים שהיו מעל ומעבר והשתדלו, את מבחר המנות, הסלטים, את בר העוגות שהיה במקום וכמובן את הסטייק אנטריקוט שהיה במידת עשייה מעולה ויצא חם.
היו לנו גם כמה אורחים חרדים – לא הייתה להם בעיה והם אכלו ממנות הגלאט שהוצעו להם במקום. היו לנו גם מנות צמחוניות ומנות ילדים.
אנחנו מאוד מרוצים ושמחים על הבחירה וממליצים בחום (סה"כ חצי שעה ואפילו פחות מתל אביב).


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עוד מהגן


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עוד מהחוץ של האולם


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

שכחתי לציין 
איך שהגענו לאולם פתחו לנו ולמלווים שלנו שולחן בחדר חתן כלה מכל טוב
עם קינוחים ושתייה ומה לא.


----------



## Fragile rose (15/7/12)

אוהד מקסים ומתוק ברמות שאי אפשר לתאר


----------



## nicolewed (15/7/12)

רגע, לאיזה אוהד את מתכוונת? 
יש שם את אוהד הגדול ואוהד הקטן..
שניהם היו באירוע שלנו אבל אוהד הגדול היה צמוד אלינו מרגע שהגענו ועד שיצאנו
האמת שעל אוהד הקטן שמענו גם י-ם של מחמאות ומילים טובות.
גם אתם התחתנתם שם?


----------



## Fragile rose (15/7/12)

גם אני התחתנתי שם 
בערך שבוע לפנייך.

ואני מדברת על אוהד הקטן, בחור מדהים. הביא לנו אוכל לחדר חתן כלה כמה פעמים בגלל שכל פעם מישהו אחר אכל לנו את האוכל. תמך ועזר וייעץ והכל.

והקטע הכי מקסים הוא שהחתונה שלו הייתה יומיים אחרינו אבל ברגע שהוא שמע שזו החתונה שלנו (הוא מכיר אותנו בגלל שבמשפחה של בעלי עושים הרבה אירועים בלילות קסומים) הוא בא לעבוד למרות שהוא היה אמור להיות בחופש


----------



## nicolewed (15/7/12)

קודם כל מזל טוב... 
עדיין לא פרסמת קרדיטים?
אני זוכרת שאוהד התחתן בדיוק שבוע לפנינו..
אין - האנשים שם זה משהו חבל על הזמן..
אנחנו חודש+אחרי ולא מפסיקים לדבר על זה שאיזה מזל שבחרנו במקום הזה-בשום מקום אחר לדעתי לא היינו יוצאים מרוצים שם..
אני באמת מחכה להזדמנות לעשות שם אירוע נוסף - בע"ה.


----------



## Fragile rose (15/7/12)

פרסמתי קרדיטים חלקיים 
מפאת חוסר זמן בגלל תקופת מבחנים, חיפוש דירה ועצלנות כללית


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

בר אלכוהול 
שדרגנו לתוצרת חוץ דרך האולם (יותר השתלם לנו מאשר לקנות לבד).
היו לנו בלק+רד לייבל, ג'יימסון, פידג', קוקטיילים, קאווות, ייגר , ייגר דבש, ואן גוך דאבל אספרסו, וודקה – פילנדיה+רוסקי סטנדרט ובטוח עוד שאני לא זוכרת עכשיו..
דרך אגב – לא שתיתי טיפת אלכוהול כ-ל הערב , פשוט לא היה לי צורך  הייתי בהיי טבעי, החתן שתה כוסית קטנה של וודקה כל הערב.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עיצוב 
הפגישה עם המעצב התקיימה שבועיים לפני – ממש לא היינו לחוצים על עיצוב כי האולם מרהיב ביופיו ומרשים.
מה שכן – כן רצינו חופה מעוצבת. 
מעצב הבית של "לילות קסומים" באמת צ'יפר אותנו והוסיף דברים שלא סגרנו איתם כמו פרחים במרכזי שולחן (שלא שמתי לב לזה בכלל עד שקיבלתי את התמונות).
מצורפות תמונות של החופה והאולם.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עיצוב 
הפגישה עם המעצב התקיימה שבועיים לפני – ממש לא היינו לחוצים על עיצוב כי האולם מרהיב ביופיו ומרשים.
מה שכן – כן רצינו חופה מעוצבת. 
מעצב הבית של "לילות קסומים" באמת צ'יפר אותנו והוסיף דברים שלא סגרנו איתם כמו פרחים במרכזי שולחן (שלא שמתי לב לזה בכלל עד שקיבלתי את התמונות).
מצורפות תמונות של החופה והאולם.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עוד עיצוב 
מרכזי שולחן


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

חופה 
לחופה נכנסנו כל אחד עם הוריו כאשר זיו והוריו קודם ולאחר מכן אני עם הוריי ואז זיו אסף אותי מתחילת השביל.
שיר כניסה – "שיר למעלות" מוש בן ארי.
שיר שבירת כוס – CAN U FEEL IT – JACKSON5 


מרגש !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

תמונה שיש לכל כלה


----------



## meand ani (25/6/12)

פשוט יפיפיה!!!!!!!!!! 
תמונה מהממת


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

תמונה שיש לכל חתן


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

מקודשת, מקודשת, מקודשת


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

מזל טוב -בעל ואישה!!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

כבוד הרב - יצחק היגרי 
אל הרב הגענו ממש ב"פוקס" אבל ברור שהכל מלמעלה  
מאחר ושנינו מעדה המרוקאית רצינו רב מרוקאי שיעביר בנוסח מרוקאי – זה היה ממש חשוב לנו.
לאחר שסגרנו עם רב מסוים (שגם היה מאוד נחמד) לא אישרו לנו אותו ברבנות והתחלנו לחפש רב חודשיים לפני האירוע.
אחרי שהתקשרנו לרבנים שאמרו לנו שהם לא פנויים / לא מרוקאים/ובחוצפתם דרשו סכומים של אלפי (!) שקלים – אחד מהם הפנה אותנו ליצחק היגרי ולאחר שיחה התברר כי הוא פנוי ומהעדה המרוקאית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
נפגשנו בביתו וסיכמנו את סדר ואורח הדברים שרצינו שיהיו.
ביום החתונה הרב  עשה את החופה בדיוק כמו שרצינו, חופה של רבע שעה ובתוכה קצת זמירות, קצת צחוקים, מרגשת מאוד ולבסוף תקיעה בשופר.
בתמונה - זיו, האבות, הרב והעד


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

צלם - פז גולד 
על הצלם שלנו אין מספיק חוות דעת והוא לא כל כך מוכר באינטרנט וזה חבל.
הגענו אליו דרך חברה טובה של המשפחה וברגע שבאנו אליו , קיבלנו הצעת מחיר, צפינו באלבומים ובעבודות שלו וסגרנו איתו (לא ראינו שום צלם לפני או אחרי).
סגרנו על 2 צלמי סטילס ו 2 וידאו (ללא רחף).
פז מאוד נח במחיר - המחיר ששילמנו באמת שלא מטורף כמו המחירים ששמעתי שזוגות משלמים ובנוסף קיבלנו לא פחות בתוצר, כמות ובאיכות. (יש לנו 3500 תמונות).
פז היה איתי משעה 13:00 בערך והיה ממש נינוח ומקסים, עשה את העבודה בצורה הטובה ביותר.
אנחנו מאוד ממליצים עליו – הצוות היה מקצועי ואדיב.
החתונה הייתה יום ג' וביום שני לאחר מכן כבר קיבלנו את התמונות.
עכשיו נותר רק לבחור תמונות לאלבום הדיגיטלי


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

די.ג'יי - קרמבולה , שי מינה 
על שי שמענו מהרבה פורומים וגם מכאן אך בסופו של דבר הבנו שהוא אחד מהמומלצים של הגן אירועים שלנו.
בפגישה הראשונה והיחידה עם שי כבר סגרנו איתו, לא ראינו לפניו תקליטנים וגם לא אחרי ותמיד היינו שלמים עם זה.
שבוע לפני החתונה הגענו לפגישה של בחירת שירים.
ביום החתונה הגענו לגן בסביבות 19:15 וראינו ששי כבר ממוקם עם העמדה ליד החופה - מתוקתק ומאורגן.
היו שירים בקבלת פנים כמו שביקשנו, הצעידה בשביל החופה, שבירת הכוס והסלואו היו מתואמים ביחד איתו בצורה מושלמת.
כל הערב לא הפסיקו להגיב ולשאול מאיפה הבאנו את הDJ הזה.
היה לנו אירוע מדהים מבחינת המוזיקה וכל עוד שהאורחים היו באולם – הם פשוט היו ברחבה ולא ישבו (בעיקר הצעירים והיו לנו הרבה)
היו כמה שירים שביקשנו שיהיו והוא לא שם אבל זה בגלל שהוא ראה שהקהל ממש זרם עם מה שהיה אותו רגע וחבל היה כנראה לקטוע את זה –זה בסדר גמור מצידנו – נתנו לו יד חופשית ושמענו לכל העצות שלו.
לפני תחילת האירוע שי נתן לנו טיפ טוב ורצינו להעביר אותו הלאה - שתמיד אחד מכם (או החתן או הכלה) יהיה ברחבה
ככה אנשים תמיד יראו שיש מישהו אחד ויהיו איתכם שם (הרבה פעמים האורחים לא רואים את החתן והכלה ופשוט הולכים לשבת)


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

זיו עם שי


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

ההפתעה של הערב 
ההפתעה של הערב!!
אני מעריצה שרופה של מייקל וגם בעלי.
תמיד התלוצצנו שבחתונה שלנו לא יקום ולא יהיה אמן אורח אלא אם כן "מייקל יקום מקברו" וייתן הופעה.
זיו סגר עם אביב גיאת (חקיין של מייקל) עם המופע עוד לפני שהוא הציע לי נישואין!!!
כל ה 10 חודשם האלו הם עושים חזרות, בוחרים שירים, מזמינים תלבושות מהאינטרנט והכל בסוד.
לקראת סוף המנה הראשונה זיו לקח אותי לאחד המסכים באולם ואז החלו להקרין סרטון של מייקל.
זו הפעם הראשונה שהתחלתי לבכות בכל היום הזה והייתי מאוד נרגשת.
הסרטון נגמר ובאנו לחזור לרחבה/להצטלם ופתאום... ראיתי את מייקל עומד ברחבה כמו פסל ולא זז, אני פשוט התחלתי לצרוח כמו מטורפת, ממש כאילו שאני בהופעה שלו.
"מייקל" ביצע 2 שירים – SMOOTH CRIMINAL , ן JAM כאשר לזיו היה חלק בשניהם.
המופע היה מושקע -  עם זיקוקים , תלבושות, טריקים מיוחדים שמייקל היה עושה.
ברגע שהוא עלה להופיע כולם נעמדו כמו בהופעה והתחילו לצלם עם הניידים.
הכי מצחיק שכולם באו אליי : "שיחקת אותה"!! ואני בכלל לא ידעתי מזה – זו הייתה הפתעה.
תודה לך בעלי היקר!! אוהבת אותך

פה אתם רואים אותי על סף התקף לב וגם אתם יכולים לראות את הקדימה של החולצה שבעלי החליף - "חולה על כדורגל"


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

המשך של החולצה 
כיתוב מאחורה - "אבל מאוהב באשתי"


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

מתעלפת על "מייקל" ולא מאמינה!!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

אביב גיאת - חקיין מס' 1 
מי שמעוניין בחיקויים/הופעות של מיילקל - זה האיש
הוא פשוט עושה אחד על אחד ולמעריצה זה לא פשוט להגיד את זה


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

סיום ההופעה


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

מזכרת ממייקל


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

הפסקה להיום 
עד כמה שזה כיף - זה מעייף
אמשיך מחר 
לילה טוב


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

ממשיכים-פירוטכניקה+מגנטים:כפיר מ"פירוספארק" 
על כפיר מפירוספארק הגענו לאחר שסיפרו לנו בגן האירועים כי כפיר הוא המפעיל היחידי של גשר הזיקוקים באולם.
מעבר לזיקוקים שיש על הרצפה בזמן ריקוד סלואו בדר"כ, ב"לילות קסומים" יש גשר שכפיר בנה ואז יש גם עיגול של זיקוקים מעל הזוג תוך כדי ריקוד הסלואו.
מאחר ורצינו מאוד את הגשר סגרנו עם כפיר.
לקחנו גם תותח קונפטי (היו בערך 5 יריות במהלך הערב), מכונת עשן כבד/קרח יבש או איך שלא קוראים לזה, 
זיקוקים בשדרה בכניסה לחופה, זיקוקים בשדרה בשבירת כוס, זיקוקים במופע של מייקל ומגנטים.
מצורפת תמונה שלנו שהודפסה על המגנטים לאורחים.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

קונפטי..


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עשן כבד/קרח יבש


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

גשר הזיקוקים מלמעלה


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

מסיבת רווקים, חינה,הדרכת כלה ומקווה 
קצת לא בסדר הנכון ..









מסיבת רווקים-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






זיו עשה עם חברים אצל ההורים שלו – אלכוהול, על האש ומוזיקה טובה.
אני לא רציתי לעשות מכמה סיבות – כשהעיקרית היא פשוט לא היה לי כח לזה (היה לנו ממש עמוס בחודש האחרון שלפני החתונה ופשוט רציתי לנוח)









חינה  -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






בעבר פרסמתי תמונות מהחינה – מצורף קישור..

http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=162237346










רבנות, הדרכת כלה ומקווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






את התיק פתחנו ברבנות פ"ת – שאלו אותנו קצת שאלות שנראו כאילו מחפשים להקשות אבל בסופו 
של דבר לא היו לנו בעיות מיוחדות או משהו דומה לזה.
שלחו אותי למדריכת כלה שאצלה עברתי הדרכה של 8 (!!) שעות (4 מפגשים= כל מפגש שעתיים).
האמת שחשבתי בהתחלה שזה יהיה ממש קשה כי זה המון שעות אבל באמת שאפשר להגיד שנהניתי.
את המקווה עשיתי יומיים לפני בב"ש (מקווה בשכונה י"א) , היה סבבה, חוויה מרגשת (למרות שהייתי בטוחה שאתרגש הרבה יותר), לא "חקרו" לי את הגוף יותר מדי, לא שאלו שאלות-היו ממש נחמדות. לטבילה הכנסתי את אימא שלי וכל החברות חיכו בחוץ.
לאחר מכן כולם באו אלי לבית ועשינו מיני חינה/מסיבת רווקות.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

נחזור לרחבה - סלואו 
אני אתן לכם לנחש מי היה הזמר ...?
נכון – מייקל.
THE LADY IN MY LIFE (מצורף קישור לשיר)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bsnh4q0Rpow

בפעם הראשונה שזיו שמע אותו כשהיה בדרך מב"ש (ממני) חזרה לביתו הוא שמע אותו והתרגש עד דמעות, הוא התקשר ואמר לי :"כשנתחתן זה יהיה הסלואו שלנו"
ואכן כך היה - זכיתי בבעל רומנטיקן מאוד!!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עוד סלואו


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

רחבת הריקודים 
כמו שרשמתי היו לנו יחסית המון חברה צעירים, אני מעריכה שמעל 100 (מתוך 300 אורחים)
בזמן השירים 80% מהאורחים היו תמיד ברחבה, באמת שהיה שמח ואנשים מאוד נהנינו - הרחבה תמיד הייתה נראית מלאה.
אני נתתי הוראה להסעה לב"ש לצאת ב 00:15 והחברים פשוט לא רצו ללכת , אבל למען האנשים המבוגרים שהיו תלויים בהסעה הוצאתי בזמן ולא עיכבתי.
החתונה נגמרה ב 00:45 בערך שזה היה בסדר מבחינתנו כי גם היינו מהבוקר על הרגליים וגם היה 
אמצע השבוע וכמה שזה היום והמסיבה שלנו לא חיפשנו לרקוד עד אור הבוקר – הכל היה לנו בטוב טעם.


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עוד מהרחבה


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

בעלי עם המלווה שלו


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

הזהרתי את כולם שאותי לא מרימים!!


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

נהנית...


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

נהנים יחד...


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

מפזזים יחד...


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

קשקושים לרחבה 
בפורים היינו בתל אביב ונכנסנו לכפר גלעדי.
קנינו בחנות הפינתית של הרצל פינת מטלון – "קניון הצעצועים" בסכום של 300 ₪
כוכבים, משרוקיות, רעשנים, צמידי סטיקלייטים לידיים, מוטות לדים זוהרים, טבעות, שרשראות 
הוואי, משפקיים זוהרות ועוד...
ממליצים מאוד – מצטלם מאוד יפה ונותן תחושת קרנבל.

סוכריות גומי – 
הדבר היחיד ששכחנו באותו היום - 
קנינו באזה"ת סגולה בחנות ששמה "א.א  שיווק טבק" קרוב ל 10 ק"ג סוכריות גומי!!!
הכל עלה לנו פחות מ 250 ₪.
היינו בטוחים שהאצלנו סמכות שמישהו יטפל בזה ושכחנו, אז עכשיו אנחנו מנשנשים את הכל בבית  : )


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

בעלי מדגמן את כל הצעוצעים


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

עוד צבעוניים


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

אני והמלווה שלי


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

מצטלם יפה, לא?


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

סיכום 
קודם כל הערב הזה וכל היום הזה טסים במהירות.. בדיוק כמו שכולם לפני אמרו
אנחנו 13 יום אחרי ואני עדיין אומרת לבעלי"בטוח שהתחתנו? זה מרגיש כמו חלום"

לקח לנו 9 חודשים לארגן את הכל ובאמת כמו שרשמתי - היינו מאוד מסודרים, שותפים בהחלטות, ומאוד מאורגנים
אני רוצה להגיד שבאמת כל הספקים שעבדנו איתם נתנו מעצמם 1,000,000 אחוז - בעיקר הגן אירועים שאנחנו לא מפסיקים להודות להם בכל הזדמנות (במקום שאנחנו נתקשר לאורחים ונגיד להם תודה - יום למחרת הציפו אותנו בטלפונים שהם מודים לנו).

טיפ - באמת כמו שרבים רשמו לפנינו, קחו הכל בפרופורציות ולא להיבהל /לעשות סרט מדברים מיניאטוריים
(לדוגמא - אחרי מנה עיקרית אחת המלצריות החליקה ובקבוק יין אדום התנפץ לי בין הרגליים - באמת שלא הזיז לי וגם לא התרגשתי, הכל מתגמד לעומת ההרגשה; כשחלק מהשיער (ממש קטן) קצת נפל לי כולם רצו לסדר לי ואמרתי להם שיעזבו את זה, שזה לא מה שמשנה...


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

תודות 
בראש ובראשונה תודה לאלוהים שעזר לנו לבחור את הבחירות שעשינו ושיצאנו מרוצים בסוף.









אנחנו רוצים להודות למשפחות שלנו ובעיקר להורים המדהימים שלנו שעזרו לנו בכל מה שיכלו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.









תודה גדולה לבעלי היקר, אני אוהבת אותך הרבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






אני מקווה שכל החיים שלנו ייראו שמחים כמו הערב הזה.

שיהיה מזל טוב לכולכם/כן


----------



## ZIV E (25/6/12)

ניקול אשתי אני אוהב אותך


----------



## nicolewed (25/6/12)

גם אני אוהבת אותך מאמו - הרבה


----------



## WitchWitch (27/6/12)

אתם זוג מקסים! 
המון מזל טוב


----------



## nicolewed (27/6/12)

תודה רבה


----------

